# I know what caused my tank problems!!!



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

I finally figured out what caused my tank problems! It is Alagefix! I stopped using it ever since I started on the weekly syphoning for the 4 weeks that RobD suggested. When is stopped using it nothing bad happened all of my cichlids lived fine! I tried using it today putting the right amount of it from the directions and I have lost some Sal fry in the 20 gal L and some of my new fry in the 55 gal! I am NEVER going to use this again! So everyone beware of this product! It is made by API!!


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Good catch CL! :thumb: That stuffs terrible. It gets rid of algea but it gets rid of fish as well  . Too bad you didn't mention it before when you were having the problem, could have saved a few fish. I hate API products, they just give me nothing but trouble. Ottos or BN plecos with a good scrub with an algea pad are the way to go. :thumb: Chemicals are just too risky.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks Joels fish but I did actually mention I was using it during the problems and no one thought it was the problem. So.......unfortunately the problem was right in front of my face and I ended up losing fish. On the bottle it says safe with fish. I actually like API I just didn't think the Alagefix was the factor. But I guess it was :?


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Guess I must have missed that . Sucks none of us caught it. I wasn't trying to put you down about API stuff, I've just never found a product of theirs that I've been happy with. Algeafix is bad news though.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Oh I know you weren't its all good! I know now to deal with alage with alage sponges. And not use alage medication!

I just did a 50% water change on all of my tanks do you think that will help?

Currently I have lost a Red Tailed Black Shark, all of my new Sal fry in the 55 gal, 10 Sal fry in the 20 gal L, and right now my female in the 55 gal isn't looking to good and I might end up losing her as well.......... :x :roll:


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

The water change should help some by diluting the algeafix hopefully to a point that it won't be toxic. I'd also suggest another change in a day or two to further remove the chemical. Further water changes will be at your discretion depending on how well your fish tolerate them right now. I think water change #2 should be more than 50% if they can handle it . The more you can remove the better . What chemicals are listed as ingredients on the algeafix lable?I used to know this , but it's been so long since I've looked at that junk I can't remember. I've got a sneaking suspision that your fish may be suffering from heavy metal poisoning is iron or copper is in there.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

I threw away the bottle so I couldn't tell you whats in it. But yeah I think you are right! One of my Females in the 40 gal jumped out and died! And my Female in the 55 gal is getting worse. I am expecting her death any time now. I will do another water change in a day or two as you suggested! I am just SO pissed that I screwed up!


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Well it may not be much comfort but at least we know what caused this ,and hopefully some other people out there won't have it happen to them as a result.


----------



## travis2k (Apr 23, 2008)

Can you put the fish in a quarantine tank?
Drain most of the water out of the main tank, refill it wit fresh water, then aclimate them back to the original tank?

another thought, if it is heavy metals, I think some water conitioners can help remove them?


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Good idea, thing is though we're not certain if it infact is heavy metals. In either case though water changes and big ones at that are in order.


----------



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

Dude that really stinks. So the heavy metals in question are from the algeafix?

So how many fry you think you lost in total?


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Yeah it really does! I am SO pissed! :x :? Yeah I know it is good that we know what caused it and I hope it does help other people but it still sucks! Because it was SO preventable! I even debated on using Alagefix! I just did it to help keep the alage down! I do have a hospital tank but I added Alagefix to ALL of my tanks! I have 5 Blackskirts in the hospital tank and they are doing fine! So I dont think moving fish will help any at the moment. Oh I know I will do a huge water change tomorrow on all the tanks!

I really dont know how many fry I lost so this is an estimate probably 330 fry including those in the 20 gal L. :?


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Well here is *SOME* good news! My Male and Female in the 55 gal are doing ok! The Female is doing a lot better than what she was doing before! So the water change did help there! But in the 20 gal L I had roughly 30 or so fry and all but 1 died! All of my new fry in the 55 gal died and roughly that was about 300 or more. The 40 gal still has a cloudy appearance! And I am going to lose my 1 Female Sal and 1 Female Nano. I have lost 2 Female Swordtails in the 20 gal H in my bros tank. So this is what Alage Chemicals do for us aquarists!! :roll: :x So everyone just use an alage pad and stay away from chemicals! [/u]


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

The algaefix may have been the problem - but I think starting your regimen of gravel vacuuming when doing water changes is a positive step regardless!

Good detective work BTW!!!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

> The algaefix may have been the problem - but I think starting your regimen of gravel vacuuming when doing water changes is a positive step regardless!


I know it was the problem! I have been doing weekly syphons for about 6 weeks straight and I am still going to do it. I know the Alagefix was the problem because I stopped using it about 7 weeks ago and while I was doing the weekly syphons the problem ceased and everything was good! Until Saturday when I used the Alagefix for the first time in 7 weeks. And they are acting and dieing the sameway they were when I had the problems.

Thanks!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

I have done another 50% syphon change tonight! Now I am going to let the tanks go for a little while and settle down a bit and hopefully I have gotten rid of the Alagefix! My Sal's in the 55 gal are doing a lot better! The Female is a lot more active and they even have spawning colors!


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Awsome, glad to see this have a semi-happy ending. :thumb: sounds like you'll be up to your ears in sal fry before too long. :lol: 8)


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Yeah I know but I think I got really lucky with saving my Females life. I mean she was really looking bad!


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

True , and hopefully she'll give you lots of fry to replace your losses. We all do boneheaded stuff sometimes, I nearly wiped out a whole batch of con fry the other day without even realizing it.


----------

